# Music!!!



## Oddwolf (Feb 28, 2007)

Just wondering what some favorite bands are.

I like (not in any order, and just off the top of my head):

Murder by Death
31 Knots
The Decemberists
Wolf Parade
Thursday
Black Heart Procession
Band of Horses
Jimi Hendrix
Led Zeppelin
Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## DavidN (Feb 28, 2007)

Using my mighty copy and paste powers:

Helloween - Scarily quite close to the parody band "Limozeen"

Gamma Ray - Semi-political/religious, semi-sci-fi Queen-ness

Iron Savior - Gamma Ray's angrier smaller brother, with a complex storyline that expands with every album (it's genius, really)

Stratovarius - Were really quite decent before Timo Tolkki went mad

Sonata Arctica - Slightly confusing in that I'm not sure whether I'd actually call them a furry band or not (listen to My Selene, their Internet-related songs, or any of the series about werewolves)

Heavenly - Everything that people hate about power metal and a bit more. (Therefore absolutely fantastic.)

Me - Crude imitation of some or all of the above


----------



## capthavoc123 (Feb 28, 2007)

Black Sabbath
Rammstein
The Black Mages
Rob Zombie
Dethklok (even though it's a made-up band, they're still better than 90% of metal bands out there)
System of a Down
Jet
Five Iron Frenzy
Frank Klepacki (does the music for the Command & Conquer games)


----------



## Mega Wolf (Feb 28, 2007)

Pink Floyd
The Beatles
Nirvana
Alice in Chains
White Zombie
Tool
the Toddies
The Pillows
House of Pain
Mamma's and the Pappa's
Jefferson Starship
The Animals
Chicago
Frank Sanatra
David Bowie
U2
Stone Temple Pilots
Sound Garden

(More later when I think them up)


----------



## Charha (Feb 28, 2007)

Radiohead.
Vangelis.
Rammstein.
Cranberries.
Hedningarna.
Cruachan.
Clannad.
Immediate Music.
The Mediaeval Baebes.
October Project.

...to mention a few. I listen to all kindsa music.


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Feb 28, 2007)

I tried to stick with music I've listened to recently and artist that I like at least 5 songs by....

System of a Down
Slipknot
Smashing Pumpkins
Kittie
Eminem
Chopin (yes, I'm listing classical)
Black Eyed Peas
Cake
Counting Crows
Cypress Hill
Radiohead
Gorillaz
Lauryn Hill
Beethoven
Metallica
OutKast
Our Lady Peace
Paul Oakenfold
Nirvana
Pearl Jam
Primus
Rage Against the Machine
Red Hot Chili Peppers
Rob Zombie
Silverchair
Sublime
Tenacious D


----------



## gust (Feb 28, 2007)

Sum 41
The Exies
Rise Against
Thrice
Avenged Sevenfold
The Living End
The Offspring
Yellowcard
Dragonforce
Three Days Grace

thats all i can really think of at the moment.


----------



## Ylm (Feb 28, 2007)

Pink Floyd
Jamiroquai
Queen
Radiohead
Luca Turilli
The Zombies
Estradasphere
Daikaiju
Crowded House
Talking Heads
Depeche Mode
My Barbarian
Kubla Conductor/Near Earth Object
The Seatbelts
The Flashbulb

Here is a little bit of what I listen to. Each of them have a different sound to them, I believe.

Also:


			
				Pomander said:
			
		

> Blind Guardian



_Yes._


----------



## TeeGee (Mar 1, 2007)

My music taste here.

And just because I am a music elitist, my taste is awesome. :|


----------



## Myoti (Mar 1, 2007)

Rarely can associate great liking upon specific bands; I typically just pick and choose the songs I find among them to be good and ignore the rest. In more recent times, however, I suppose I have developed a liking towards bands such as Sonata Arctica, Sum41, Aqua, and practically anything Wierd Al churns out.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 1, 2007)

Frank Zappa
My Life With The Thrill Kill Kult
Conlon Nancarrow
The Cramps
Alien Sex Fiend
Bauhaus
King Crimson
Akira Yamaoka
Toru Takemitsu
Masonna
Siouxsie and the Banshees
James Chance and the Contortions
Yoko Kanno
They Might Be Giants
The Chemical Brothers
Aphex Twin
Tool (although, I didn't like 10,000 Days)

Let's throw Bruce Haack up there, too.


----------



## Option7 (Mar 1, 2007)

Disturbed
Tenacious D
Metallica
D12
A Tribe Called Quest
Rammstein

Plus many more that I cba to list :


----------



## Rhainor (Mar 3, 2007)

In general, I go on a song-by-song basis as to whether or not I like something.

That said, I gotta throw some Dragonforce in here.


----------



## Litre (Mar 3, 2007)

http://www.last.fm/user/SamHayes for a glimpse specifically...

or broken down to the primaries:

Blind Guardian
Pink Floyd
David Gilmour
Poets of the Fall
Ra
Disturbed
Rob Dougan
Koh Otani
Fuel
3 Doors Down
Puddle of Mudd
Our Lady Peace
Elton John
Sevendust
Savatage
Led Zeppelin
Frank Zappa
YMCK
Beethoven

and some other stuff spread out among the genres; I am diverse.


----------



## Aikon (Mar 4, 2007)

Guns N' Roses
Iron Maiden
Disturbed
Mercenary
Three Days Grace
Kim Wilde
Queensryche
Megadeth
Neil diamond
Korn
Linkin Park
Any 80s Hair Metal band


----------



## SentinelOtter (Mar 4, 2007)

Some bands I like/have albums by/have been known to listen to:

King Crimson,
Radiohead,
The Mars Volta,
The Fiery Furnaces,
Genesis,
Emerson, Lake and Palmer,
Rammstein,
Mogwai,
Godspeed You! Black Emperor,
Ozric Tentacles,
Gong,
Sunn O))),
The Locust,
Pink Floyd,
5uu's,
Henry Cow,
Architecture in Helsinki,
Neu!,
Can,
The Arcade Fire,
Gentle Giant, 
Faust,
Frank Zappa,
Aphex Twin,
Kraftwerk,
Rush,
Magma,
Wolf Eyes


----------



## Vgm22 (Mar 4, 2007)

Limp Bizkit
Evanescence
Korn
Blink 182
Metallica
Pink
Eminem
50 Cent
Drowning Pool
Disturbed
Guns & Roses
Queen
Good Charlotte
Green Day
Alanis Morissette
Ludicris
Goo Goo Dolls
The Pussycat Dolls
Godsmack
Linkin Park
System Of A Down
3 Doors Down
My Chemical Romance
Poets Of The Fall
Celine Dion (Yes I love Celine! DEAL WITH IT!)
Duran, Duran
Nirvana
Snopp Dogg
And A whole hell of a lot more. ^^ Basically if I hear the song and like it, I'll download it. Plus most of my music is dance/techno/rave.


----------



## dave hyena (Mar 4, 2007)

Recently, I just haven't been able to stop listening to the Sisters of Mercy. 8) 


hey now hey now now


----------



## Horrorshow (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm gonna give a shortened list, 'cause I were to actually put down all of my favorite bands, my post would be really, really, really long. :]


- Bright Eyes
- The Blood Brothers
- The Bled
- Bob Marley
- Jimmy Cliff
- MC Solaar
- Busdriver
- The Number Twelve Looks Like You
- Dick Dale and His Del-Tones
- Cursive
- Mates of State
- The Decemberists



...That's not even that short of a list. D:


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 4, 2007)

Muse
Gorillaz
Pendulum


----------



## Wannabe Husky (Mar 5, 2007)

Evanescence
The Used
Panic! At The Disco
System of a Down
Nightwish
I Am Ghost
Within Temptation
Breaking Benjamin
My Chemical Romance
Three Days Grace
Simple Plan
Red Hot Chili Peppers
Flyleaf

Yeah. Somewhere around that order <3


----------



## blueroo (Mar 5, 2007)

I guess this is a small portion of my frequent playlist selections.

Jeff Buckley, Barenaked Ladies, Moxy Fruvous, Korn, Weezer, Prince, Pearl Jam, Jump Little Children, Guster, Gorillaz, Five for Fighting, Dave Matthews Band, Wierd Al, Queen, Frank Zappa, Mark Knopfler, John Hammond, Howlin' Wolf, Elvis Presley, Elvis Costello, Cheap Trick, Buddy Guy, Adam and the Ants, The Pretenders, System of a Down, Red Hot Chili Peppers, QOTSA, Yoko Kanno, Rob Zombie, Prodigy, Propellerheads, Rage Against The Machine, Goo Goo Dolls, Jimi Hendrix, John Lee Hooker, Sarah McLachlin, Mozart, Rachmaninoff, Wagner, Strauss, Tchaichovsky, Bach, Ravel, Beethoven, Haydn, Handel, Brahms, Led Zeppelin, Stravinsky, Berlioz, Gershwin, Chopin, Schubert, Liszt, Poulenc, Van Halen, Eric Clapton, Death Cab for Cutie, Juno Reactor, Steve Vai, Joe Satriani, Faith No More, Robert Miles, Moby, The Who, The Watchmen, The Tragically Hip, The Police, U2, Stevie Ray Vaughan, Pink Floyd, Queensryche, Metallica, Foo Fighters, Evanescence, Soundgarden, Audioslave, The Crystal Method, Filter, Tool, The Cure, Radiohead, Spacehog, Propellerheads, The Roots, Love and Rockets, Nine Inch Nails, David Bowie, Crash Test Dummies, Ben Folds Five, The Beatles


----------



## thegreathamster (Mar 6, 2007)

System Of A Down
Red Hot Chilli Peppers
Iron Maiden
Judas priest
The Beatles
Black Sabath
Anthrax
Pink Floyd
Def Leppard
Rammstein
Aphex Twin
Aerosmith
David Bowie (Older stuff!.....welll. I kinda like "fame"  )
Gwar
Jimi Hendrix (Man is an guitar GOD)
Killswitch Engage
Kiss
Lamb of God
Marilyn Manson
Led Zeppelin
Metallica
Mindless Self Indulgence
Nine Inch Nails
NOFX
Rush
Slayer
Styx
Tool
Van Halen
Bob Marley


----------



## dong (Mar 6, 2007)

Fairly strong trends emerging here. I won't post my own (predominantly classically trained, hoorah), but I will note that I was slightly surprised (unless I missed it) not to see Deftones and Trust Company on this list thus far. Less surprised to note the absence of Coldplay and, maybe, Slipknot.


----------



## Hanazawa (Mar 6, 2007)

I listen to a ton of stuff, but these are the only bands/musicians I actively follow:

Janne da Arc
The Dreaming

...I thought there might be more than that, but oh well. 

other stuff I've been into lately (meaning the past year or so):

Suzanne Vega, Chihiro Onitsuka, Stabbing Westward (as an extension of The Dreaming), and Bonnie Pink. (oh, and older October Project. I like their original vocalist more than the current one.)


----------



## cubeism (Apr 16, 2007)

Well
Modest mouse
The Decemberists
The White Stripes
The Raconteurs
The Greenhornes
Frank Black
The Pixies
Wolf parade/sunset rubdown
Nutral milk hotel
The Black Keys
Nirvana
Interpol 
Cold War Kids
S.R.V.
John mooney
Interpol
Iron and wine
The Killers
Umphrey's McGee
Bright Eyes
YoYo Ma
TV on the radio
Clap your hands say yeah
Built to spill
sometimes dylan... sometimes.

And  thats just the basic jumble.  I dont have time to put em all down.


----------



## sedric (Apr 16, 2007)

SentinelOtter said:
			
		

> Some bands I like/have albums by/have been known to listen to:
> 
> [*snip list of awesomeness*]


I swear to god I would gladly have sex with you right now. As for my own list, amongst others there are...

23 Skidoo
AC/DC
Acid Mothers Temple
AMM
Amon DÃ¼Ã¼l 1 and 2
Aphex Twin
Derek Bailey
Frank Beaver and Audience
Can
The Ceramic Hobs
Cheap Trick
Chrystal Belle Schrodd
Comus
Crass
Current 93
Darkthrone
Miles Davis (esp. _In A Silent Way_ through to mid-70s retirement)
DOM
Missy Elliott
Faust
George Harrison (_Electronic Sound_ and _Wonderwall Music_ only)
Henry Cow
Kiss
Kraftwerk
Lard Free (especially the first record with Francois Mativet on guitar)
Magma
The Master Musicians Of Joujouka
Neu!
Klaus Nomi
the No-Neck Blues Band
The Normal
Nurse With Wound
Public Enemy
Public Image Ltd
Les Rallizes Denudes
Lou Reed (_Berlin_ and _Metal Machine Music_ only)
The Residents
Rotary Connection
Static Elijah
Stockhausen
the Stooges
Sunn O)))
Talk Talk
Tiny Tim
Tyrannosaurus Rex/T. Rex
Ultrasound (90s glam-rave-prog folly, not the US group who I don't know much about)
Van Der Graaf Generator
The Velvet Underground
Xhol
Ya Ho Wha 13
La Monte Young
Frank Zappa
Zweistein

plus I'm big on Indonesian gamelan in general but don't know nearly enough to identify specific ensembles


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 16, 2007)

DragonForce
The _old_ Metallica
Cradle of Filth
a little Greenday
Rammstein
And many,many other songs I like. I usually only favorite songs rather than bands, the above being the only exceptions.


----------



## Option7 (Apr 17, 2007)

TENACIOUS - FUCKING - D!

Disturbed
Metallica
Rammstein
D12
Johnny Lang
Breed 77
Papa Roach
A Tribe Called Quest
Transplants
and that's all I can be bothered to list. We'd be here all bloody day if I listed them all...


----------



## sgolem (Apr 18, 2007)

If I had to list a favorite, it would probably be Oingo Boingo, along with pretty much anything Danny Elfman does.

Lately I've been listening to Warren Zevon a lot.

I also like (mostly in alphabetical order):
Billy Idol
The Beatles
The Beach Boys
The Clash
David Bowie
Ben Folds
Blue Oyster Cult
Gorillaz
Grateful Dead
Guns n' Roses
James Horner
Jimmy Hendrix
John Williams
Led Zeppelin
Michael Jackson
Jerry Goldsmith
Nirvana
Pearl Jam
Phil Collins
Pink Floyd
Queen
Radiohead
Simon & Garfunkel
Talking Heads
Tenacious D
The Mars Volta
The Smashing Pumpkins
They Might Be Giants
Toto (mostly for the soundtrack of Dune)
U2
Vangelis
Weird Al Yankovic

In general I love 80's metal and pop.


----------



## Roman_Jars (Apr 18, 2007)

My favorites are not bands nor artists but composers.
Miki Higashino 
Keiko Fukami
Howard Blake


----------



## dz (Apr 25, 2007)

Concord Dawn
Gorillaz
Linkin Park
Pendulum
Thrice
Daft Punk
Donkey Rollers  
DJ Marky 
Black Sun Empire


There's a billion other artists, bands etc.. I can't think right now X.x


----------



## dwitefry (Apr 26, 2007)

A short list

The Clash
Ian Dury
Billy Bragg
The Jam
Alanis Morissette
Little Man Tate
Steve Earle
The Meteors
Sex Pistols
Oasis
Jack Off Jill
Nirvana
The Pogues
Pulp
Joy Division
The Vibrators
Radiohead
The Specials
Texas Terri
Wreckless Eric
Candye Kane
CSS
Kirsty MacColl

That's in no particular Order No way is Kirsty MacColl that low in my estimations 

MeX


----------



## TeeGee (Apr 26, 2007)

In no particular order:

!!!
...And You Shall Know Us By The Trail Of Dead
+/-
65daysofstatic
Aesop Rock
Afrika Bambaataa
Amon Amarth
Amorphis
Animal Collective
Antimatter
Aphex Twin
Arch Enemy
As The Poets Affirm
Audible Intelligence
Audioslave
Beck
Black Tape For A Blue Girl
Blue Tech
Bob Marley & The Wailers
Chali 2na
Chant (Various Buddhist and Catholic monks)
Chiasm
Cibo Matto
Clan of Xymox
Clannad
Clap Your Hands Say Yeah
Cocteau Twins
Combichrist
Cruchan
Daft Punk
Danger Doom
David Bowie
Dead Can Dance
Deerhoof
Delerium
DJ Format
DJ Krust
Dog Fashion Disco
Dream Theatre
Duke Ellington 
Electric Six
Ensiferum
Eric Clapton
Finntroll
Flogging Molly
Fluke
Frank Sinatra
Franz Ferdinand
Gnarls Barkley
Godspeed You! Black Emperor
Gorillaz
Gravity Kills
Gruff Rhys
I Love You But I've Chosen Darkness
Infected Mushroom
Irish Tenors
Iron And Wine
Jack Johnson
Jascha Heifetz
Jimi Hendrix
Johnny Cash
Johnny "Guitar" Watson
Juno Reactor
Jurassic 5
Karmacoda
Killing Joke
King Crimson
KMFDM
Korpiklaani
Kraftwerk
Lacuna Coil
Ladytron
Led Zeppelin
Leftfield
Lemon Jelly
Massive Attack
Ministry
Moke
Mount Eerie
Mr. Bungle
Muse
muslimgauze
My Brightest Diamond
Neutral Milk Hotel
Nevermore
Nightwish
Oh No! Oh My!
Opeth
Panda Bear
Patrick Wolf
Peter Gabriel
Pink Floyd
Porcupine Tree
Portishead
Primus
Radiohead
Rage Against The Machine
Rammstein
Ravi Shankar
Rotersand
Rush
Russian Red Army Choir
Sage Francis
Saul Williams
Seu Jorge
Shaman
Shpongle
Sigur Ros
Skindred
Skinny Puppy
Spoon
Stevie Ray Vaughn
Super Furry Animals
Tabor Radosti
The Beatles
The Black Keys
The Brian Jonestown Massacre
The Clash
The Cure
The Decemberists
The Dillinger Escape Plan
The Dubliners
The Eighties Matchbox B-Line Disaster
The Future Sound of London
The Hidden Cameras
The Hives
The Induldgers
The Kilimanjaro Darkjazz Ensemble 
The Pogues
The Postal Service
The Psychedelic Furs
The Rolling Stones
The Seatbelts
The White Stripes
The Who
Tiamat
Tiger Bear Wolf
Type O Negative
Underworld
Velvet Acid Christ
Venetian Snares
White Zombie
Wolf Parade
Wolfmother
:wumpscut:
Yello
Yellow Note

to name a few.


----------



## brokenfox (Apr 26, 2007)

I will put in my two cents and say my music tastes are here >>> http://www.last.fm/user/worldofmetal/


----------



## TeeGee (Apr 27, 2007)

My last.fm page just shows that I listen to Radiohead, The White Stripes, Pink Floyd, The Beatles and Aphex Twin. Most of the time for me: Discography = Lots of plays. I like my lower played artists better than those 5, I just have more plays of the latter.


----------



## Bloodangel (Apr 27, 2007)

The Delgados
Gorillaz
Wolfmother
We are Scientists
Daft Punk
God is an astronaut
Bob Dylan
That's whats on my mp3 player right now anyway


----------



## gust (Apr 27, 2007)

gust said:
			
		

> Sum 41
> The Exies
> Rise Against
> Thrice
> ...



adding to my list

Foo Fighters
Iron Maiden
Jimi Hendrix
Taking Back Sunday
AFI 
Bad Religion
Deep Purple
Linkin Park
Red Hot Chili Peppers
Papa Roach
NIN
Megadeth


----------



## Xonic the Fox (Apr 29, 2007)

Might as well join in.

Depeche Mode
Apoptygma Berzerk
Project Pitchfork
Invincible Spirit
The Knife
Funker Vogt
Kraftwerk
RÃ¶yksopp
The Prodigy
Yazoo
Covenant
Icon of Coil
Ugress
Rammstein
VNV Narion
x|k
SubGud
Daft Punk


----------



## Raving_Dragon (May 7, 2007)

Bands:
Nightwish
Sonata Arctica
AC/DC
Dragonforce
Daft Punk
Van Halen
Old* Metallica

DJ's/Producers:
Tidy Boys
Yoji Biomehanika
Lisa Lashes
Anabolic Frolic
Brisk
Ham
Gammer
Dougal
Hixxy
Scott Brown
Carl Cox
Alpha Zone
Lab 4
DJ Hellraiser
Stimulant DJ's
Stimulator
Anne Savage
Andy Farely
Guyver
Vinylgroover
Dark By Design
Stormtrooper
Unknown
Sy
Styles
Alex Kidd
DJ Scott Project
Mark EG
Paul Glazby
Romeo Toscani
Marco V
OD404
Lisa Pin-Up
Signum
Tony De Vit
Lee Haslam
Mauro Picotto
JFK


----------



## HunterCoyote (May 8, 2007)

Groups and stuff I consistently love..

Rajaton
Sarah Slean
Keane
Jann Arden
Carolyn Arends
IONA
Mark Heard

Ones where I like a selection...

BT
Bruce Hornsby
Ben Folds
Boomish
The Corrs
Count Basie w/ Diane Schuur
dc Talk
Emilie Autumn
Frozen Ghost
Glass Tiger
Great Big Sea
The Hi-Lo's
Imogen Heap
Jars of Clay
Josh Groban
Libera
Loreena McKennitt
Moxy Fruvous
Newsboys
Ranee Lee
Rheostatics
The Singers Unlimited
Susan Ashton
Tatu


----------



## valolove1975 (May 8, 2007)

HIM
The 69 Eyes
Marilyn Manson
Garbage
Limp Bizkit
Korn
Linkin Park
The Beatles
Led Zepplin
THe Doors
Lynard Skynard
Bearnaked Ladies
Tenacious D
ICP
Twizted
Eminem
Nelly
Ludacris
Big & Rich
KT Tunstall
Gorillaz
INXS with JD Fortune
Shakespear's Sister
Portishead
Fatboy Slim
Fort Minor
CKY
and more than I can list here.


----------



## Leonthebugler (May 8, 2007)

I don't have a favorite band... I like the sounds of Jazz artists like Dave Brubeck and Luois Armstrong, Kenny G... I like the classics like the Temptations, The Bee Gees, Earth, Wind, and Fire... I couldn't say favorite 'czu with so many great songs by different artists, why choose a favorite?  Just listen to what you love!


----------



## evil_ed667 (May 10, 2007)

*takes a deep breath*

Goth stuff:
1919
Adam and the Ants
Alien Sex Fiend
Ausgang
Bauhaus
the Bolshoi
Burning Image
Chameleons UK
Christian Death   (Rozz as vocalist)
the Cult
the Cure
the Damned
Danse Society
Dead Can Dance
Death Cult
Echo and the Bunnymen
Gene Loves Jezebel
the Gun Club
Heltir
Joy Division
Play Dead
Sex Gang Children
Siouxsie and the Banshees
the Southern Death Cult
Specimen
Theatre of Hate
T.S.O.L.
U.K. Decay
Virgin Prunes

Other:
Akira Yamaoka
Current 93
Fleetwood Mac
Tom Waits


----------

